# looking to buy working wood cook stove in Mo.



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Am looking to buy a working wood cook stove in Missouri....am thinking a new one since my insurance company likes them better...but if i could find a used one would buy it to if it works...
Found a couple places in Mo. that suppose to sell them & gonna call the folks today to see what their deals are...trying to get in touch with Mennonites but they said they don't know of anyone who sells them in Mo.my last resort in Mo. is a placed called Peace Valley Poultry in West Plains,Mo that is suppose to sell pioneer princess & Bakers choice-gonna call today..might be making a road trip down that way.......
Does anyone know of anyone else in Mo. that sells new wood cook stoves??

Thanks~~!!!!!!!


----------



## osage1959 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you haven't tried them already, Weaver's Country Market in Versailles, Mo. carries tons of bulk foods and there are a lot of small business in the immediate area. They might be able to give you a good lead maybe?

*Phone 573-378-4672 
email:* [email protected]

Nice folks and incredible amount of bulk foods and supplies.
Good Luck!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

There are a lot of Amish in Bowling Green, Mo and they could direct you to someone that sells them! Stop in one of the Amish businesses and just ask!


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

I know nothing about this, just happened upon this ad. Thought you may be interested.

http://shopping.rollanet.org/category/348/Antiques/listings/1126299/GRANDMAS-ANTIQUE-WOOD-STOVE.html


----------

